# HQ and Elite options...



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Ok, well, I have been coming up with a list for a game on monday, and have decided on a HQ unit which will be a librarian with terminator armour, iron halo, storm bolter. The HQ unit will be a 5 man terminator sqaud, with 2 assault cannon terminators. Then the elites will be assault terminators with 4 lightning claws, and 1 thunder hammer SS combo, But, my librarian ought to really be in the assault sqauad, unless i get a chaplain. What would the best option be, and also its gonna be a deep strike mission and unless i get all the terminators including the librarian in separatly then what would the best way for them to come in be?? 

Also, as it is gonna be deep strike based what would the best way to bring them in? Teleport homor? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

models in terminator armour cannot have iron halos unfortunatley.... it's only the 5+ inv. He can have the adamantine mantle if that's any good. Teleport homer is easily the best way. Either with a scout sergeant infriltrating, on a biker serge or an assault squad.... But it really depends on what powers you give him.... If it's might of heroes and veil of time, CC, if it's fury of the ancients and fear(?) the ranged unit. Storm works well in both squads as it is a ranged, short ranged, assault type attack. What powers were you thinking of using??


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Lord Reevan said:


> models in terminator armour cannot have iron halos unfortunatley.... it's only the 5+ inv. He can have the adamantine mantle if that's any good. Teleport homer is easily the best way. Either with a scout sergeant infriltrating, on a biker serge or an assault squad.... But it really depends on what powers you give him.... If it's might of heroes and veil of time, CC, if it's fury of the ancients and fear(?) the ranged unit. Storm works well in both squads as it is a ranged, short ranged, assault type attack. What powers were you thinking of using??


Thanks for that, I should have known that... I was gonna give him storm of the emporers wrath and veil of time, but then again what would you suggest?? (enemy's chaos).. Also, should I put a chaplain in with the other terminators?


----------



## cooldudeskillz (Jun 7, 2008)

enemys chaos hey i can help you there.

use lots of thunder hammer termin's i hate them they kill my big things quite quickly if i don't kill them. The chaplain idea is good, he's annoying aswell lol


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Marneus.... you can't beat chaos! Don't even try......


----------



## cooldudeskillz (Jun 7, 2008)

slanneshy makes a good point, just convert now.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Have a full squad of CC Scouts in a Land Raider (Prefereably Crusader). Your enemy will hopefully focus on that, taking it out. When the scouts Discharge, he'll be shocked ad annoyed at having wasted a fair bit of Firepower at them. Hopefully, he'll ignore them.

Tele yourTerminators in, and then charge your Scouts into melee, stopping LOS from the Nasty Havocs/Chosen. Having your Librarian then Tele in with a Chaplain and have them Charge the nearest unit. 

While this is going on, chose targets wisely. Your devestators should take out AP2 weapons, Heavy Bolters and Dreadnoughts/Defilers. Causing pinning is preferable - the reason why two squads of Snipers will help out.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

You could put both the chaplain and the librarian in the one squad.... Super powered squad of doom!!:biggrin: Storm would be great as it's a blast and ap2, might of heroes might be better if they're CCing a lot. Best bet would be the CCsquad then use might of heroes on the thunder hammer guy so you have plenty of str. 8 attacks.... And with the chaplain you could reroll all failed rolls to hit, then the lightning claws can reroll failed rolls to wound... That unit will destroy believe me... I've used similar styles before..... And the other termie squad seem to me to be more fire support so they wouldn't need a CC monster like librarian or chappy in it....


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Do not put them together. You fail the Deep Strike, and you lose 350 points of characters, minimum, plus you're left without their powerful effect. So split it, and combine attacks.

People actually shit themselves when a Chaplain with Assault Squad drop in. Equip a Powerfist/Thunder Hammer on both of them to go toe to toe with big beasties, tanks and stuff. Plus, give your Librarian Fear of Darkness.


----------



## Gakmesideways (Aug 16, 2008)

Marneus Calgar said:


> Ok, well, I have been coming up with a list for a game on monday, and have decided on a HQ unit which will be a librarian with terminator armour, iron halo, storm bolter. The HQ unit will be a 5 man terminator sqaud, with 2 assault cannon terminators. Then the elites will be assault terminators with 4 lightning claws, and 1 thunder hammer SS combo, But, my librarian ought to really be in the assault sqauad, unless i get a chaplain. What would the best option be, and also its gonna be a deep strike mission and unless i get all the terminators including the librarian in separatly then what would the best way for them to come in be??
> 
> Also, as it is gonna be deep strike based what would the best way to bring them in? Teleport homor?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Dude, come on already. Storm bolter on the Librarian? :/ Get the combi-melta.

Also, you can't take an Iron Halo on him.

Ditch the assault themed Terminators, and get rid of the Chaplain. Get more shooty Terminators, and spend the points from the Chaplain on a squad of scouts with Teleport homers. Nobody worth their salt is scared of Deep Striking Assault Terminators. Sure, its a nasty surprise, but its a nasty surprise that is shot up entirely in your opponents next shooting phase. Meanwhile, your squad can't do a damn thing the turn its sitting there on the board. Assault Terminators belong in Land Raiders, and thats it.

All your opponent has to do is back up 6" every turn to make your entire squad of Assault Terminators a waste. 

Shooting Terminators > Assault Terminators. 

Until they can assault after Deep Striking, then, they will be worth their points outside of a LR.

I play Deathwing, and there is no one who knows Terminators, Deep Striking, Land Raiders, and anything related, like a Deathwing player.

Trust me.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

I forgot that you wamted to deepstrike them. MY earlier post only goes with using a crusader really.... with deepstriking I'm with gak on this. It's best to have a fast moving unit with a teleport homer to shoot up the board and drop it so you have a guaranteed safe drop when they do.... Assault terminators wouldn't be as god a decision as they can be easily screwed over if running themselves.... Go with the assault cannon squad.... plus veil of time works with shooting so you can reroll anything, including that squads armour saves.... plus storm or fury.... both take out marines pretty well


----------



## Gakmesideways (Aug 16, 2008)

Lord Reevan said:


> I forgot that you wamted to deepstrike them. MY earlier post only goes with using a crusader really.... with deepstriking I'm with gak on this. It's best to have a fast moving unit with a teleport homer to shoot up the board and drop it so you have a guaranteed safe drop when they do.... Assault terminators wouldn't be as god a decision as they can be easily screwed over if running themselves.... Go with the assault cannon squad.... plus veil of time works with shooting so you can reroll anything, including that squads armour saves.... plus storm or fury.... both take out marines pretty well


Like Lord Reevan said, fast moving units, maybe a jump pack squad with homers would suit your needs better, although scouts would undoubtedly be cheaper.

And also as he stated, just get another Assault cannon squad, or a cyclone squad for Anti-Armour/ Anti Meq.

I mean, if its a matter of you already owning the Assault Termie models, and you don't have any form of raider, I would just ditch the second squad from the list entirely, and get more devs, or jump marines, or tacticals for scoring purposes.

They simply are not effective without an armoured baby carriage.

The new plastic raider kit comes out next month anyways, you can stand to last that long without some lightning claw brutality, right?


----------

